# It’s strange



## Monkei

I’m not disappointed with two more boys but can I grieve that my daughter won’t get the sister she so desperately wanted. This is it we’re done trying a girl was what was asked for and instead we’re giving her two boys.


----------



## HLx

I'm sure she will get to love her little brothers, and enjoy being the boss/queen about the place! I really felt for my daughter, she's 7 and my absolute little star, I wanted a sister for her as she already has a younger brother, and another brother from her dads new relationship.... I'm also having another boy so that is 3 brothers for her in total and no sister that she wanted. She was devastated at first, but came round to the idea as the boys will share a bedroom and she get her own space, and also we get to leave the boys at home and we can do girly things together just me and her, she soon changed her tune lol I hope your okay hun <3


----------

